# how to dual register



## jah0828 (Nov 2, 2010)

i own a pocket bully he is registered with the ukc as an apbt how do i register him with the abkc and at what age can he begin to breed i dont want to start too soon i want him at full potential


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here is the ABKC site where you can get registration info
The American Bully Registry

What age he breeds at or if he even should be bred depends on what you do with him and how he develops as a dog. At 2 years of age when he is fully mature and is seen to be structurally sound then you could do weight pull or some events and put some titles on him and show that he has some reason to be bred.

There are other events you can start younger like Obedience and ABKC or possibly UKC conformation events depending on the dogs structure.


----------



## jah0828 (Nov 2, 2010)

i see im leaning towards weight pulling because he has alot of drive when can i start training him for it without messing with his growth he is 8 months now weighs about 70 pounds could i start him now


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

You can start training him. Which you can read all about in our weight pull section. However competition require pulling weight that is much to high for the growing body of an dog under 2. Do you have pictures of him? 70Lbs at 8 months sound very large for a pocket bully.


----------



## jah0828 (Nov 2, 2010)

trying to get the usb to connect my camera he has a 23inch head attached to a short compact body his head sits below my knees and im 6ft1and i fell in love with because he's not fat just muscle


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Will the UKC register any dog under the apbt name?


----------



## jah0828 (Nov 2, 2010)

if seen alot of bullies registered this way


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

jah0828 said:


> if seen alot of bullies registered this way


Cool, can't wait to see some pictures of the little guy..


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

My dog was 37 lbs at 3.5 months, so I started walking him 1 mile everyday, now he is 30lbs at 4months.


----------



## jah0828 (Nov 2, 2010)

you wanna know what's crazy i walk my dogs alot and it has my dogs looking like they work out they even gained weight but that could be from the high and protein food


----------

